# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  My ocd version:functional impairment.Please read my post........

## Denv12

Hi.Just joined here.

I have ocd.The version,which I just found out what its called,is called:
Functional Impairment:lack of self care and hygiene.

This version stopped me doing all the things to do with personal daily grooming and hygiene routines.Things we take for granted,this ocd version put an end to that.I ended up looking like a cave man.Its disgusting.I wasnt going to put up with this.It had to go.I'm almost cured of it now,just got a few little problems and thats it for ocd.

Here's what it stopped me doing:
unable to cut my hair
unable to shave(did I mention I'm a guy?)
unable to shower
unable to brush my teeth
unable to use soap except on my hands
unable to trim my hair hair
unable to trim finger nails and toe nails.
unable to trim my beard/moustache
unable to change my clothes for cleann or new clothes
unable to waash my clothes/linen
unable to put fresh linen on my bed,etc.
unable to move things around my home'
unable to take food out of the fridge/;freezer
unable to prepare/cook and eat food when I'm on my own.

Thats the most of it.Most of the rituals I had were straightening things up and doing various things at the same time each day.

Over the last 10 months my progress has been extreme.I would barely get one foot out of bed and I'd be doing things I hadnt done in 6 years.I've had ocd since 2006.Most of those problems I can do now.I look like myself now.Its great.Some people dont recognise me.

I want to find others who have this version of ocd.I need to support them,They need to know that there's someone who knows what they are going through.

Thanks for stopping by.

Chris.

----------


## compulsive

Hi,

Im curious how this  OCD occurs? What were you afraid of happening ie when you brushed your teeth?

Also any tips for getting rid of ocd in general?

----------


## Denv12

It all started the same day.I dont know why it happened but I made sure I didnt keep it.

What I've been doing is being treated by a chiropractor who specialises in various muscle testing techniques.As I've been treated by these types of chiros before they have a lot to offer.The more techniques they do the better your chances of getting rid of ocd.Your local chiro association should be able to recommend a chiro or 2.

----------


## claire74

I have ocd but mine's to do with counting, checking, doing things to stop bad things happening ...... had it since I was 16, I'm 38 now and its driving me mad and I'm tired of it.

----------


## Denv12

It is a nightmare.I hated it.I decided within days of it that it had to go.I couldnt go through life like this.By the time ocd was really making a mess of me and I was in pain I knew I was doing the right thing.I couldnt afford to do anything for a year then I started doing things.I tried Kinesiology.This is another form of of muscle testing.Its a good start.Avoid the Kineesiologists who do the 26 excersises.So they dont solve anything.You can contact your local Kinesiology assoction to find some.

As for chiropractors who do muscle testing,they need to do a lot of techniques to be of help.You dont want your basic chiro who just pushes bones back into place.You specifically need chiros who do muscle testing.Here in Australia the ones who do those muscle testing are trained in the USA because they have the school that teach it.Latelty there are now schools in New Zealand there are schools there that teach want to be chiros in the pacific region.

If I can help please ask.

Chris.

----------


## claire74

not sure I would get any treatment of that kind on the nhs and cant afford private. The only thing I might be able to get is cbt but theres a waiting list.

----------


## Denv12

If CBT is helpful then thats a good thing.Can you find a local health type newspaper? Here in Australia we have a free newspaper called "Innerself".It has a lot of listings for various types of non medical prasctitioners and their adverts.Is there a similar newspaper in your region?

----------


## heisenberg

I have a similar form of OCD that causes me to self sabotage.  I'll do negative things intentionally, as a ritual.

----------


## Denv12

OCD can be compared to a computer virus.It stops you doing things you want to do,stops you doing things you need to do.It makes you do things you dont want to do and sometimes it makes you do things you shouldnt do. 

There are so many version of OCD.The rituals are a pain.I hated them.The version I had stopped me doing things more than anything then there were the rituals. Glad I dont have all that sh*t going on.

----------


## Member11

I have a bit of OCD, one example I can point to is a few weeks ago I was sitting in the blood place waiting to have a blood test, there was four people ahead of me, and we have a number on a piece of paper to keep track of the order. One person who was ahead of me got up and left, putting his number back in the process. The order being wrong bugged me so much that I got up and fixed the order by getting people to trade numbers, etc. They thought I was weird  ::D:

----------


## HoldTheSea

I'm not sure if I actually have OCD or not, but I do obsess about cleanliness, order, and hygiene. 
I also used to have a thing with counting syllables in sentences? And very often I get songs stuck in my head that repeat on a loop.
The first thing anyone says when they see the inside of my house is something along the lines of "I've never seen a house this clean."
I'm very obsessive about showering more than once a day, and about my morning and night routines.

----------

